# Bit of a silly question



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, this is probably a silly question but here goes.

We have had a link, they came out to see us today. They spoke about matching panel etc...
They are ringing us back before the end of the week as to whether they want to proceed with us.
If they say yes, is that as near to official that the little ones are ours all bar the official matching panel or can things still change. 
Thanku

sweets x x x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a silly question - I want to know that too!! lol

We are also linked and also waiting...so Im at a similar stage and wondering same thing. Don't wanna count our chickens just yet but hard not to wonder and get teeny bit excited...

(sorry not much help I know, hopefully someone will answer soon) xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Both

If they decide to take you to panel then that is as close as it gets to the children being 'yours' at this stage.  Panel have to approve the match and the decision maker has to rubber stamp it before you are 'officially matched'.

I will be honest, it can still fall apart right up to getting the official stamp but it is rare and the majority of links that go to matching panel do go through without any problems.

Fingers crossed for good news 
OT x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd say once a link has taken place and you're waiting for matching panel, that's the stage you can let yourself get a bit excited while keeping it in your head that nothing is definate and it's not unheard of things to go wrong right up until (and during) intros.  

I think you get a feel for things - we were very confident all would be well and I even left work the day before matching panel but there is always a nagging doubt right up until court!!!!  

Hope all goes well....

Bx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

OT and B- thanks foe your replies. Were both scared stiff and can't wat foe Thursday. 
Iman- good luck x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I think also it is very normal to think something will go wrong, especially after many disappointments from ivf, but as the next few weeks go on and reports get written, visits to medical advisor, chats with FC (if allowed) and you have dates for panel etc you will start to believe, though that doesn't mean you won't still have wobbles!

OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I found this bit really stressful too - You daren't get excited, just incase   

If being linked was a positive pg test, matching panel would be your twelve week scan    Then a few months down the line (or weeks in our case) you get to hold your babies   

Best of luck to you ladies, once linked and all sw's are in agreement there is little that can go wrong, but it does happen


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi sweets,

The others have pretty much covered it   
Once they've had the linking meeting and decided you are the best match and you too have confirmed at that point that you want to proceed, it's unlikely things will change (unless something unusual happens) if they're talking about matching panel. 
At this point, the child/children should already be officially released for adoption and the SW's have already identified you as the best match, so that's all on the way to a point where you can relax a bit more.
Every stage that you get a bit closer you will have those feelings though   
Even later down the road when the adoption is made official at court (for us, 5 months after Nemo joined us), you are still nervous. I was useless all morning until I received the call from Nemo's SW that it was official! 
It's just natural. 
You will find yourself relaxing a little more and more as time goes on though. 
In the mean time, just get used to the nervous/excited/tension feeling (like you're on the edge of your seat) as it will be with you for a while   

I'm so so pleased for you hun   

Lots of luck Anj x

PS....Iman, lots and lots of luck for you too


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't believe I'm actually writing this but they liked us, 
we are going to be the girls mummy and daddy
A very excited sweets xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

aww many congrats sweets. keep us posted with your panel dates etc     xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations  

Thats fab news!  

OT x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Panel is 19th July


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Huge Congratulations sweets!   
That's wonderful news!    

I bet you'll be counting the days now!

Luv Anj x


----------

